# Linford Park Nursing Home April 2016



## mookster

I've had a pretty torrid year for exploring so far, and now we are in April I have only just scraped into double figures. However April and May are looking like fabulous months so hopefully things pick up finally.

And what better way to turn over a new leaf with a big nursing home in a beautiful part of the world near the south coast. When I say big, this place is massive - a sprawling building spread over two floors stretching as far as the eye can see. It was built during the early 1940s and originally operated as Linford Hospital before being converted into the Nursing Home as it stands today. In 2010 there was an immigration raid on the premises that resulted in 17 arrests - 12 on immigration charges, 1 on theft and the 4 staff who were believed to be those running the home. It closed soon after in 2012 and the local residents of the beautiful village it is sat in have been fighting plans to turn it into a drug rehabilitation centre.

Once you're inside it immediately becomes apparent that it closed very suddenly, pretty much everything is left as it was even down to residents clothes and a fully stocked kitchen. All the electrics are still connected up and myself and Landie Man had a right laugh playing the electric organ. It also becomes apparent what a massive waste of resources there is going on here, there is so much expensive equipment left inside that could be used elsewhere it was quite eye-opening.

The whole explore was very peaceful, well for the most part anyway as it was spoiled somewhat by the ear-splitting alarm going off in the front reception area which had obviously been screaming for some time.


































































































































































Thanks for looking, loads more photos here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157666663156656 ​


----------



## Luise

Amazing photos thank you. I went here yesterday & grabbed some shots from the outside, partially the inside but the sound of kids put me off and left after an hour as I was on my own. You are correct, this place is huge & I hope to go back soon to finish the place off before it gets trashed.


----------



## acer77

looks like these guys were having a ball!!, still hope i dont end up in a place like this!! something a bit sad and institutionalised!!!


----------



## smiler

That is enormous, what a waste of a building and resources, I enjoyed it Mook, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane

Wow, this is a full on 10/10.


----------



## krela

A rare place I'd like to see for myself. Thanks Mooks, looking forward to the results of your April & May.


----------



## HughieD

Blimey...to quote the late, great Ian Dury, "what a waste". Fab report Mook.


----------



## jsp77

I liked that a lot mookster, great photos/report.


----------



## Rubex

Very nice indeed mookster!


----------



## flyboys90

Interesting/strange history! Great collection of photos.


----------



## mookster

Cheers guys, we would have been there even longer and I would have taken even more photos but for the fact about half the residents rooms are locked tight, it's quite an amusing place to navigate as a lot of the doors upstairs are operated by magnetic locks and keypads so you have to work out how to navigate your way around them


----------



## Luise

Mookster did you find the 'Squatters' den?
I went back for a full visit today, spent around 3 hours on site. Upon leaving some kids asked a few questions, friendly enough but they warned me about this 'Benny' Guy. If you see a 2nd car on site, you know his home. Apparently he isn't very nice, so a friendly warning for anyone to just be careful.
I found his room (before I was warned)


----------



## mookster

Didn't see a soul all day, although we did remark at the time that it would make a perfect place for people to camp out in as the electrics are still wired up, presumably the heating works as well and there are plenty of beds!


----------



## Brewtal

This place is amazing and your pics have really done it justice. Good work mate!


----------



## Jamiel1979

Absolutely love this explore, amazing pics and an incredible imposing building. This explore is what encouraged me to join, I love the access all areas ability of entering such an extensive and still kitted out building, it's like its just waiting for its next stage in life. When people mention getting over to have a look before it gets trashed/ vandalised etc is this likely all of a sudden given its condition after being left for 4 years? It looks decidedly untouched given how long it has been abandoned?


----------



## mookster

Jamiel1979 said:


> When people mention getting over to have a look before it gets trashed/ vandalised etc is this likely all of a sudden given its condition after being left for 4 years? It looks decidedly untouched given how long it has been abandoned?



It depends on a number of factors. How soon the local idiots find it being the major factor, as well as exposure on forums like these which makes people more aware of locations. I've seen places that have lain relatively untouched for years get totally wrecked within a matter of months (or in some cases weeks or even days) of being posted online, it just happens and short of not posting anything online at all there isn't much anyone can do.


----------



## Luise

Couldn't agree more with Mookster... This location is within 90 minutes of me.. Its an absolute gem of a place. Being I work in a care home myself, this place is just immense, I documented many factors of this place for personal reference. I post certain photos on my facebook, of what ive found... But id never disclose a location. I hope to go back soon to finish off what I missed. Its an untouched beauty.


----------



## tazong

Thats after eight mate - just Mint


----------



## lonewolf

These are some brilliant shots! Hope this gets some more reports 3 and half hour journey for me


----------



## Potter

This is absolutely fantastic! I'm hoping to see more of this place.
I feel sorry for the lion and bear left there.


----------



## boatymcboatface

this looks great. i'll be sure to check it out myself soon.


----------



## leanneboar90

just to let ppl know I'm on my way bk from linford park I got a shock to find the place has been destroyed graffiti all over the place the residents belongings smashed up and cleaning chemicals poured everywhere. after driving 5 hours we were disgusted by people's utter cheek and no regard to the place. they also put on the walls they were "urBen exploring " it gives us all a bad name the food poured everywhere and electricity and fire alarms ripped apart. so heads up don't go unless you want to see a utter trashed care home also the mini bus had been smashed and attempted to be stolen as well as the windows have Been put through . it was upsetting seeing people's belongings just raided and have no respect destroying letters and clothes. no electricity as they ripped all the copper and just sickening excuse of vile cretins that are call human. faith in the human race has utterly been let down.


----------



## Scaramanger

Sadly it was a question of time before this happened..we went 2 weekends on tne trot and in that short time the site was noticably deteriorating..Even people bold as brass driving into the site..


----------



## Jamiel1979

Very sad, I went one rainy day a couple of months ago it was an awesome site I loved it. Scumbags who have done this


----------



## BlessedBees

Great photos. I grew up 10 minutes away from Linford and spent many a day exploring this huge building with school friends. It was built as a sanitorium (in the 1940's I believe) but I am not sure it was ever used initially, as prevention and treatment for TB improved (I have never managed to confirm whether it was actually used for it's intended used or not). None of the walls or ceilings were plastered so it may well have not been finished. The original sanitorium is to the right of the nursing home and is now a block of flats. Back in 70's and 80's the whole site was overgrown and suffering from 30/40 years of neglect and the attentions of successive generations of bored youngsters (mine included)! I have 2 strong memories of the place - the first is seeing the building after walking through the trees to the front right (the best way in without being seen); the trees were so thick that you couldn't see the building until you were about 50 yards from it and then suddenly this huge imposing building looms out of nowhere - it always sent my heart racing. Secondly, a group of a dozen of us did nearly got caught once by a guy that used to live in a mobile home in the paddock to the right of the access road. He came up through the fields with a 12 bore, spotted us and started chasing us when we decided to run away - and boy did we run! He never did catch us but we gave the place a wide berth for a few months. It was however an amazing place to photograph. I went back a few times in the 80's and have some colour and black & white photos which I will post when I have a chance.


----------



## Andrew32

*-----please read-----*

--PLEASE READ--
I went to this location on 23-7-16 and there were guard dog teams situated on either side of the building, and said to have been there for 3 weeks because teenagers had been messing the place up far too much. All the equipment is now gone and apparently all that really remains is the minivan, but the very kind guard woman assured me that the guard dog would not appreciate that, so I respectfully stayed back. The road entrance also has concrete slabs blocking for cars apart from a shiny red metal gate. The guard even said that the place will turn into a mental hospital (current plans) although I'm not sure that's what she meant by the drug rehabilitation centre. So if anyone is interested in visiting his place just pass, it's guarded and contains nothing of interest in the inside any more (apparently)


----------



## mookster

Doesn't surprise me, it was getting messed up so badly earlier this year I hate to think what it looks like now.


----------



## Kacy_M

Brilliant set of photos. Thank you for sharing 
The residents and their families looked so happy and full of joy in the frames, its such a shame that they had to be moved away from familiarity. I hope the building and grounds can be put back to some good use.


----------



## vickiellen

Went here yesterday and as much as I hate to disagree it actually does still have a fair bit inside and I'd say not a bad explore. Lots of personal effects and some of the rooms still fully in tact- especially the kitchens. 

However it is pretty well secure and there is indeed a guard with a German Shepherd patrolling so not for the faint hearted. Work has started and new fences are going up, a site office has been erected and skips have arrived. Not long left if anyone wants a nosy.


----------



## karenmounib

Wow, I enjoyed the read and feeling the experience of the building in the pictures.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwhite

This location is now owned by my company. Please do not trespass. It is a building site and full of hazards. There is security for a reason. Thank you.


----------

